# Probleme mit Rutenbau in Fischerprüfung NRW.



## Rob Robberson (11. März 2022)

Ich habe Probleme mit dem Thema Rutenbau für meine Praktische Prüfung in NRW.
Ist hier jemand aus der Nähe von Bottrop bereit mir das mal live zu zeigen? Würde sicher schon helfen mal live zu sehen wie sowas geht, auch wenn es nur 1 oder 2 verschiedene Ruten sind.
Prüfung ist schon in 2 Wochen. Ich weiß, ist jetzt kurzfristig, aber evtl. findet sich ja jemand.
Gruß


----------



## Danielsu83 (11. März 2022)

Moin Rob, 

wohne jetzt nicht wirklich in der nähe aber wo liegt denn dein Problem beim Ruten zusammen Bau ? Und müsst ihr die wirklich komplett montieren oder nur zusammen suchen ? Halten die unterschiedlichen Städte in der Prüfung nämlich leicht unterschiedlich. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Captain_H00k (11. März 2022)

Mach Dir mal keinen zu großen Kopf,meistens sind die Prüfer da doch nicht sooo genau beim Zusammenbau / Montage 
Wenn Du die Fragen drin hast + die Fischkarten bist Du schon gut dabei.Dann grob den Aufbau merken,die Bilder für die Vorbereitung sind meistens 1zu1 die Materialien die auch in der Prüfung benutzt werden.


----------



## hermann 07 (12. März 2022)

in einem guten Angelladen wird dir das sicher auch gezeigt.
viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung.


----------



## Mooskugel (12. März 2022)

Moin
Wo liegt denn das Problem?
Kannst du dir die Teile der Rute/Montage nicht merken? 
Falls du Angst vor dem Zusammenbau hast, kann ich dich beruhigen es muss nichts geknotet o.ä. werden. Die benötigten Teile werden nur hingelegt.
Auf der Webseite vom Angelverein Heek - Nienborg findest du gute Abbildungen der geforderten Aufgaben/Angelruten. Einfach etwas runterscrollen, die 10. Rute (Brandungsrute) findest du auf der Folgeseite.






						Fischerprüfung NRW – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de
				




Dort hast du nach Anmeldung auch die Möglichkeit für die theoretische Prüfung zu üben.

Es gibt einen älteren Thread in dem viele Fragen rund um die Fischerprüfung in NRW behandelt werden.





						Fischerprüfung NRW
					

https://asv-nienborg.de/category/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/  Beim etwas schwereren Fischen (Karpfen, Hecht, Dorsch...) Schnur von 9 bis 17 kg Tragkraft?!:rolleyes: Nun denn, sicher ist sicher...:whistling  Flatfischer




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Falls du sonst noch Fragen hast, nur raus damit.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Rob Robberson (13. März 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Wie kann ich denn die einzelnen Ruten unterscheiden? 
Also woher weiß ich, das ist eine: Brandungsrute, Pilkrute, Fliegenrute, Spinnrute?


----------



## Mescalero (13. März 2022)

Ganz grob: Brandungsruten sind sehr lang, Pilk dagegen kurz und dick, Fliegenruten haben die Rollenbefestigung ganz am Ende, Spinnruten sehr kleine Ringe und oft ein zweigeteiltes Griffstück.


----------



## Colophonius (13. März 2022)

Und es steht auf den Ruten in der Regel auch das Wurfgewicht angegeben.


----------



## Seele (13. März 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Und es steht auf den Ruten in der Regel auch das Wurfgewicht angegeben.


Auf guten Ruten steht die Zielfischart die mit der Rute befischt wird. *ganzschnellduckundweg*


Rob Robberson Les dich mal bisschen durchs Inet. Hast ja noch ewig Zeit und das Wissen schadet dir keinesfalls nach der Prüfung.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. März 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Also woher weiß ich, das ist eine: Brandungsrute, Pilkrute, Fliegenrute, Spinnrute?


Am Wurfgewicht, der Länge, der Position des Rollenhalters, der Aktion, der Beringung usw. und wie Seele schon geschriebe hat, steht es auch auf den Ruten drauf.

Aber mal im Ernst, das kann doch in der Prüfung keiner verlangen, zumal man prinzipiell jede Rute für jede Angeltechnik nutzen kann. Ob das dann zielgerichtet ist oder gut funktioniert, ist eine andere Frage aber man kann zum Beispiel mit einer Pilkrute in der Brandung fischen oder mit der Spinnrute Fliegenfischen gehen.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> ...Aber mal im Ernst, das kann doch in der Prüfung keiner verlangen, ...


Eh, hast Du ne andere Prüfung gemacht als ich?
Genau das ist Hauptbestandteil der praktischen Prüfung, neben der Auflistung aller weiterer Komponenten.


----------



## hanzz (15. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Eh, hast Du ne andere Prüfung gemacht als ich?
> Genau das ist Hauptbestandteil der praktischen Prüfung, neben der Auflistung aller weiterer Komponenten.


Die Ruten waren bei mir auch ziemlich sagen wir mal "Old School" und schon 30 Jahre alt.
War auch nicht soo wichtig die Rute zu zeigen, eher sie zu benennen.
Die dazugehörigen Komponenten sollte man aber zeigen.

Das waidgerechte Zubehör nicht vergessen. Unterschiede Raub und Friedfisch beachten. z.B. Hakenlösezange <> Hakenlöser etc.


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Genau das ist Hauptbestandteil der praktischen Prüfung, neben der Auflistung aller weiterer Komponenten.


Ja das kenne ich aber bei mir hat es gelangt alles zu zeigen, inkl. Zubehör wie Kescher, Maßband, Hakenlöser, Lösezange und den Unterschied zwischen Stipprute und beringten Ruten zu kennen und zu nennen.
Dann mussten wir am Wasser noch eine Montage mit Schwimmer an die Stippe binden, ausbleien und zwei Knoten zeigen, das war die praktische Prüfung.

Die Prüfer wollten quasi wissen, ob man in der Lage ist alleine zum angeln gehen zu können und das man alles wichtige dabei hat.


----------



## Rob Robberson (24. März 2022)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Lösezange und einer Hakenlöser Schere?


----------



## Mescalero (24. März 2022)

Eine Lösezange kann alles mögliche sein, ein extra für den Zweck gemachtes Werkzeug, eine Arterienklemme, eine Flachzange etc.
Das andere Teil ist speziell für Angler hergestellt, damit kann man Haken entfernen und außerdem Schnur kappen. Meist ist die Schere so beschaffen, dass sie auch geflochtene Schnur vernünftig schneidet. Oder auch Draht für Hechtvorfächer.


----------



## Rob Robberson (24. März 2022)




----------



## Rob Robberson (24. März 2022)

Das linke ist also eine Lösezange und rechts das ist dann als Beispiel einer Hakenlöser Schere eine Arterienklemme.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. März 2022)

Rechts und links sind Lösezangen, egal ob Zange oder Klemme,

das ist eine Hakenlöser Schere, Hakenlöser und gleichzeitig auch Schere


----------



## Rob Robberson (24. März 2022)

Ah ok.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. März 2022)

am besten, du schaust dir auf youtube mal n paar angelvideos an - da wird vieles top erklärt 
und wenn du etwas nicht verstehst, kannst du einfach im film zurückspringen.


----------



## liac (25. März 2022)

Guten Morgen, 

Also meine Freundin und ich haben letzten Sommer die Prüfung auch in NRW gemacht. Und der praktische Teil war der entspannte Teil der Prüfung. 

Wir hatten einen Kurs vor Ort mitgemacht wo wir im Vorfeld sehen konnten welche Rute wofür genutzt wird, ebenso alle anderen Teile waren einsehbar. 

Zusätzlich hatten wir Zugriff auf eine App von Fishing King, dort konnte man alle Ruten nach Reihenfolge der Zusammenstellung und Daten wie Wurfgewicht/Länge/Grösse der Rolle/Schnurstärke/Posentragkraft etc. auswendig lernen. 

Die Prüfung an sich sah dann folgendermaßen aus: Als erstes die 6 Fischtafeln zuordnen. 

Und eine Rute zusammenstellen, zusammenbauen mussten wir diese allerdings nicht. Die zwei benötigten Knoten lernten wir während des Kurses und mussten diese bei der Prüfung nicht mehr vorführen. (Dies kann in anderen Ständten wohl anders geregelt sein)

Generell waren die Prüfer aber sehr locker drauf und niemand legt es dort auf Krampf an jemanden durchfallen zu lassen, ganz im Gegenteil Sie helfen wo sie können.

Ich weis jetzt nicht über welchen Weg du lernst, wenn du allerdings komplett ohne Kurs/Online Kurs bzw. App das ganze machst könnte es schon knackig werden, da die verwendeten Schnüre z.b. meiner Meinung nach für die einzelnen Zielfische zum Teil etwas merkwürdig gewählt sind.

Lg liac


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Prüfung ist schon in 2 Wochen


Also war sie diese Woche oder evtl auch heute ?

Erzähl mal wie es lief ?


----------



## liac (25. März 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also war sie diese Woche oder evtl auch heute ?
> 
> Erzähl mal wie es lief ?


Oh verdammt...Hab ich ganz übersehn dass es schon so Zeitnah war...Na dann hoff ich mal dass es gut gelaufen ist.

Lg liac


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Das linke ist also eine Lösezange und rechts das ist dann als Beispiel einer Hakenlöser Schere eine Arterienklemme.


Hallo,

das linke klar eine Lösezange und das rechte eine Löseschere (habe nie einen anderen Begriff dafür gehört), "Hakenlöser Schere" las ich hier gerade zum ersten Mal.
Hakenlöser sehen dagegen ganz anders aus.
Ganz einfache Unterscheidung: was mehr aussieht wie eine Zange ist eben eine Lösezange und das Gerät, welches eher aussieht wie eine Schere ist ein Löseschere, worunter auch die Arterienklemmen fallen, welche den Vorteil haben, arretierbar zu sein, wodurch man ohne Hakenfassverlust die Finger/Handstellung verändern kann.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (25. März 2022)

Laienfrage aber was ist der Sinn dahinter?


damit man am Wasser nicht aus Versehen ne 7gr Forellen-Spinnrute oben und unten ne 300gr Brandungsrute verbindet?

ich mein ich verstehe es bei der Armee seine Waffen auseinander- und zusammenbauen für den Einsatz aber das hier....


----------



## Colophonius (25. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Laienfrage aber was ist der Sinn dahinter?
> 
> 
> damit man am Wasser nicht aus Versehen ne 7gr Forellen-Spinnrute oben und unten ne 300gr Brandungsrute verbindet?
> ...


Gibt's nicht. Vieles beim Angelschein ist gut gemeint,  wenig ist gut gemacht.


----------



## Rob Robberson (29. März 2022)

Ich habe am Fr die Theorie und Sa die Praxis ohne jeglichen Fehler bestanden. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Petri Heil.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. März 2022)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Blueser (29. März 2022)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## hanzz (31. März 2022)

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Ich habe am Fr die Theorie und Sa die Praxis ohne jeglichen Fehler bestanden.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Petri Heil.


Glückwunsch 
Dann berichte doch mal für die, die noch dort irgendwann die Prüfung ablegen wollen.


----------

